# Looking for tripletail recipe!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

The old tried and true baked w/mayo, parm, scallions etc., is always great, but wondering if anyone has a good one for a change of pace? Nothing too exotic, please.....I live in Milton! Shopping is somewhat limited!

:hungry I'm getting hungry already! Thanks!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

2 sticks butter,couple cloves of garlic,pinch of cilantro,a shakin of Tonys more spice to taste,a fewshakins of Louisiana Cajun seasoning,juice of 1 lemon and toss into a blender or one of them fancy pants food processor things till its ah blended. Coat grill plate(the ones to keep the shrimp from falling into the fire)with olive oil then turn on med/high. Coat fillets with the blended stuff and toss onto grill plate and recoat after about 2 min.depending on size of fish and flip. They should be done in about 4-5 min total. Asparagus on the side with a drizzling of the blended stuff on both fish and veges. Accompanied by a fine wine or in my case a cold beer. Works for just about any white meat fish,thanks now i'm hungry!


----------

